# I put a hole in the meat package and didn't notice - ok to eat?



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I am a new ex-vegetarian so when it comes to meat I really have no idea what I'm doing.

Yesterday I took some meat out of a plastic package and apparently made a hole or two as I opened the package. I resealed (or so I thought) the rest of the meat to eat today.

So this morning DH finds a pool of blood.. uck... at the bottom of the fridge. Is the meat ok to eat still? I would sure hate to waste it, ethically and frugally speaking, but not willing to poison my family either! So it's been about 24 hours since it wasn't totally sealed (but in the fridge). Eat or not?


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

Eat... so long as you are going to cook it before eating. But do clean your fridge out well, I've done the blood bath a few too many times as well!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep, eat it. As long as it's been in the fridge, it's fine. The only reason it "needs" to be sealed is to keep it from leaking and drying out.

*Make sure to wash and cook or throw out (today) anything that the blood dripped on (and of course clean it up well, vinegar is my preferred antibacterial).


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, that's what I was hoping to hear. We'll be sure to clean it up well, too, with vinegar. I love this site, I can ask stupid stuff like this.


----------

